# "Little Acorn" trailcam



## Dusty Roads (Jan 26, 2015)

I've use it about 10 months now and can say it is by far the better of all(6) my past trailcams.
 Loaded with 6 rechargable Sanyo  Envelope batteries,I've gone 7 weeks before charging(it never ran dead).
 Pictures set to take on 5 second interval-about 300 pics of deer,squirrels,coyotes,crows,etc.( SD card).

 Included cable connected straight to my TV for some interesting Christmas viewing with relatives.

 *Easy to program.

 Highly recommend it.


----------

